# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Minnesota Timberwolves



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*at







*
*Dallas Mavericks [47-9] at Minnesota Timberwolves [26-30]*
 | Tuesday, February 27 2007 | Minneapolis, MN | Target Center | 7:00pm | 
| *TV*: FSSW | *Radio*: 103.3 ESPN Radio |

*Game Notes*
The Dallas Mavericks just keep rolling.

They attempt to match their season-high 13-game winning streak Tuesday when they visit the Minnesota Timberwolves.

Dallas (47-9), the top team in the NBA, came one win shy of tying a franchise record when it won 13 consecutive games Dec. 13-Jan. 5. The only longer run in club history was a 14-0 start to the 2002-03 season.

This season's 13-game run ended with a Jan. 7 loss at the Los Angeles Lakers, but the Mavs have gone 19-1 since. They have won 12 in a row since a 96-85 defeat at Chicago on Jan. 25.

The Mavericks also extended their club-record home winning streak to 20 games Monday, when Dirk Nowitzki scored 27 points and grabbed eight rebounds and Jason Terry added 21 points in a 110-87 rout of Atlanta.

"When the ball is moving side to side so well, it's fun basketball to play," Terry said. "That's what you see from this team consistently, night in and night out."

Nowitzki is averaging 26.8 points and 9.3 boards during the overall 12-game winning streak, which equals the team's second-longest run of the season from Nov. 9-Dec. 1. The Mavericks are the first team in NBA history with three winning streaks of 12 or more in a season.

Dallas, though, may have to continue its streak without Josh Howard, who had 20 points Monday before suffering a sprained right ankle when he landed on the foot of Atlanta's Joe Johnson in the fourth quarter. X-rays were negative, but the swingman has been nursing a sore right ankle since Dallas' 112-100 win over Miami on Thursday.

"Hopefully he should be OK," Mavericks coach Avery Johnson said.

Dallas has won three games in a row against Minnesota - all at home - but Nowitzki has been held to 33 total points and 10 rebounds in two meetings this season. He had 23 points in Dallas' last visit to the Target Center, a 91-78 loss on Jan. 4, 2006.

The Timberwolves (26-30) hope to build on Sunday's 98-94 victory over Washington that halted a three-game slide and was the team's first win after the All-Star break. Kevin Garnett had a stellar performance with 26 points and 17 rebounds, but also received strong support from his teammates as Ricky Davis finished with 27 points and Randy Foye added 13 and eight assists.

"I should expect that from those guys," said Garnett, who is averaging 25.5 points and 15.0 rebounds in four games since the All-Star break. "Doing it on a consistent basis, that's the challenge."

Consistency has been a problem for Minnesota, which recovered after dropping the first two contests of its season-high five-game homestand. The Timberwolves close the homestand Friday against Northwest Division-leading Utah.










Who's hot: *Kevin Garnett
* Even hotter than usual, we mean. He's averaged 27 points and 18 rebounds in the last two games and is averaging 15.4 rebounds in the last five games. If you want the surest bet going, it's that he will reach double figures in scoring, something he's done in 377 consecutive games, the eight-longest streak in league history. And he's not just scoring. If he gets five assists tonight, he'll pass Kenny Smith for 79th on the all-time dish list. ... Rookie Randy Foye has supplanted Mike James in the starting lineup and has responded by averaging 13.5 points and eight assists in the last two games. ... The Mavericks have won three in a row over the Wolves, but only by a total of 11 points.

Who's not: *Wolves in the 1st quarter
* Minnesota has led after the opening 12 minutes just three times in the 16 contests it has played under new coach Randy Wittman, although the average deficit has only been 1.9 points. Still, a fast start is possible as the Wolves have committed 69 turnovers in the first quarters of this stretch, forcing just 37. ... The Wolves are 1-2 so far on a five-game homestand and have lost eight of their last 12. Still, they are only one game out of the final Western Conference playoff berth.

*Injuries*
*Mavericks: *D.J. Mbenga (_right knee_) and Devean George (_right knee_) are out. Josh Howard (_right ankle_) is day-to-day. 
*Wolves: *Mark Madsen (_left ankle_) is out.












​


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

WFAA is not listing Greg Buckner under injuries, so I am guessing he's a "go" tonight.

Man... these injuries are starting to rack up.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ager's gotta be chomping at the bit - all these swing players (Josh, George, Buck) going down, and he can't get in the rotation...

...what's a rook to do? :mad2:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

vbookie's got this one as a pk 'em, in case you're so inclined. :biggrin: 

(Disclaimer: Gambling has been determined to be habit forming, resulting in a loss of income, security, sanity, and finally your life if you're such a loser that you can't control yourself when you find yourself around horses, cards, autos, sports, slot machines (also known as one armed bandits), dice, dogs, midgets, and any other competition to which one might find enjoyment by calculating odds - according to someone not associated with the Surgeon General.) 

imo


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Most likely Barea will see PT before Ager....

Even Pops may get to use his 6 PF's tonight.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> vbookie's got this one as a pk 'em, in case you're so inclined. :biggrin:


It's a good thing I haven't found myself next to midgets.... or height-challenged individuals.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> It's a good thing I haven't found myself next to midgets.... or height-challenged individuals.


I have felt like yelling "Run!!" when two or more are gathered... :yay:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I have felt like yelling "Run!!" when two or more are gathered... :yay:


Are you talking about JJ Barea? lol...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Are you talking about JJ Barea? lol...


Good point! I expected him to do something besides "set up the offense" when he was in the other night...it's 32 seconds till buzzer dude, where's the 40ppg?? :clap:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

How come every time we play the Wolves, i get a feeling Dirk and KG are one step closer to fighting each other?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> How come every time we play the Wolves, i get a feeling Dirk and KG are one step closer to fighting each other?


On the contrary, I feel like their respect is growing as their careers go on.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

True, they always butt heads though.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Just in case anybody's wondering... PHX and IND are tied at 19 points after 1st quarter.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Suns with only 2 assists... :jawdrop:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

start of 4ht up by 15...things are going well...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Harris has drawn 3 charges...should they make that an official NBA stat to promote D or would there be too much flopping...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dirk hits the tech...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Crosshair hits the 3...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Diop with the put back Dunk....Time out coach...up by 21...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

has any one really taking the time to fathom how good this team is...


well any way...IM A BILLIONAIRRE!!!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> IM A BILLIONAIRRE!!!


Congrats!

:cheers:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

65 allowed points is a new franchise record :cheers:


----------

